# Wine Country Big Q



## burgi (Jul 16, 2011)

[h1]Wine Country Big Q[/h1][h2]Sonoma Academy
Santa Rosa, CA[/h2]

Wine Country welcomes the first Kansas City Barbecue Society (KCBS) nationally sanctioned competition to Sonoma County  Wine Country Big Q fires up on Saturday, September 10 at Sonoma Academy. Everyone loves barbecue and some of the best Pit Master around will be here to serve you up a slice!

Sample great "authentic" barbecued meats, world class wines and award-winning brews while listening to great country and blues music by PETE [stringfellow] and other great local bands. Wine Country Big Q is bound to bring your senses to life as you wander amongst the barbecue pits see, smell and taste mouthwatering barbecue.

We have added our own Wine Country twist to the KCBS competition  "The Winery Big Beef Challenge". See who is King of the Grill as winery and vineyard chefs go fork to fork competing for the coveted People' Choice Award for the best tri tip and the wines that best complement.

And the final throwdown of the Big Q is the "Firehouse Bold Bean Challenge" with firehouse teams lighting their fires and showing off theirs skills on the grill preparing perfect beans to accompany great barbecue. 

Wine Country Big Q is sure to satisfy anyone's appetite for great barbecue, world class wine and beer, and live entertainment with some fired up friendly competition. Each ticket includes 8  two ounce barbecue samples and 4 wine samples. That is one full pound of barbecue! Additional taste tickets are available for purchase at the event.

I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roller (Jul 16, 2011)

COOL !!!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a good time.


----------

